# DIRT 2 oder NFS: Shift?



## pcp-brattcoxx (17. Januar 2010)

Moin moin.

Bin mir nicht ganz schlüßßig was ich als nächstes zocken soll, liber Dirt 2 oder doch NFS: Shift?
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand beide angespielt und kann mir eines eher empfehlen. Bin leidenschaftlicher G25-Nutzer und möchte entsprechend auf meine kosten kommen.
Falls es hilft: GRID hat mich enttäuscht und DIRT 2 scheint mir ähnlich zu sein.


----------



## midnight (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich hab Dirt2 noch nicht viel gespielt, so richtig toll will ichs aber irgendwie nicht finden.
Shift schon eher, das ist zwar keine Simulation (gut, ist GRID/Dirt auch nicht), aber schon sehr nett. Als Lenkradnutzer bist du da denk ich etwas anspruchsvoller (=

so far


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (17. Januar 2010)

[X] Need for Speed: Shift

Obwohl ich nicht unbedingt so der Rennspielzocker bin...aber Dirt ist mir etwas zu monoton...

greetz


----------



## koe80 (17. Januar 2010)

tja hab shift letztens verzweifelt versucht zum laufen zu bekommen hat aber nicht funktioniert.

immer wenn ich die sprache eingestellt habe kam nfs funktioniert nicht mehr.

jetzt hab ich mir mal dirt geholt das scheint zumindest mal zustarten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Januar 2010)

Dirt 2 fährt sich genauso wie Dirt 1.
Nimm Shift, das hat mich persönlich überzeugt, gerade für Lenkräder ist es super geeignet, denn es ist dafür super programmiert.


----------



## HolySh!t (17. Januar 2010)

Ich finde die Spiele kann man nich vergleichen.
Hab beide schon durch und Dirt2 is eher so was fürs zwischendurch fahren, wo man schön sliden kann, was richtig Spaß macht, und Shift is eher nen bissle realistischer wo man schon mehr Skill für braucht, welches aber wieder Spaß macht wenn man Strecken nach und nach besser kann

Weil du´n Lenkrad nutzer bis würd ich dir zu Shift raten


----------



## vanTobsn (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab Shift mal gespielt und fands irgendwie blöd... kann dir aber nicht sagen warum.

Ich empfehle dir Race Driver Grid  Mein erstes Rennspiel das ich von Anfang bis Ende durchgespielt habe.


----------



## koe80 (17. Januar 2010)

also falls du steam nutzer bist dort gibt es das game als weekend deal für 24 euro deshalb hab ichs mir geholt.

hab jetzt mal nen bischen gespielt.

find es eigentlich echt super.

und für den preis nen neues game. find ich super.


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2010)

[x] DIRT 2

Mir macht DIRT 2 definitiv mehr Spaß...die Schotterpisten und das Driften gefallen einfach besser.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Januar 2010)

Geschmackssache.
Hab beide und mir gefällt Dirt 2 besser.
Shift schon eher eine Simulation, macht erst richtig Spaß mit nem Lenkrad.


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Shift schon eher eine Simulation, macht erst richtig Spaß mit nem Lenkrad.



Wobei Gegenlenken, ständiges Schalten und das Spiel mit dem Gas bei DIRT 2 den Spieler deutlich mehr fordern als bei Shift.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. Januar 2010)

push@max schrieb:


> Wobei Gegenlenken, ständiges Schalten und das Spiel mit dem Gas bei DIRT 2 den Spieler deutlich mehr fordern als bei Shift.




Mag stimmen, aber bei Shift schon mal ein ausbrechendes Auto abgefangen


----------



## push@max (17. Januar 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mag stimmen, aber bei Shift schon mal ein ausbrechendes Auto abgefangen



Ob ich eins abgefangen habe?

Klar...ist natürlich nicht einfach, macht aber auch richtig Spaß.

Aber wie bereits erwähnt wurde, haben beide Titel ihre Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Sesfontain (17. Januar 2010)

Shift Ich mags einfach ,allerdings habe ich DirT 2 noch nicht gespielt ,Rallyspiele interessieren mich nicht so


----------



## Jack ONeill (17. Januar 2010)

Ich würde sagen NFS Shift.
Wobei die KI nicht immer besonders ist. Als beispiel ich überhol nen Gegner und bin neben den, also auf gleicher höhe und was macht die KI drückt einen in die Mauer.
Dirt2 hat für mich nichts mehr mit nen Rally Spiel zu tun.


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (17. Januar 2010)

[x] Dirt2 - grad bei Steam geholt 
Fand die NfS Demo nicht sooo toll. Vielleicht als Budget Version


----------



## iceman650 (17. Januar 2010)

Also Dirt2 macht richtig Spass!
Und die Shift Demo fand ich auch nicht so dolle also hab ich mir Dirt2 geholt.
Und mit 250 durch den Wald zu heizen dass man schwitzt ist wirklich genial!


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (18. Januar 2010)

Dirt 2 ist super für zwischendurch. Ich kannte bisher keine Ralleyspiele, aber es macht laune. Allerdings fehlt mir dann doch iwie dass sich die autos kaum unterscheiden und mit dem eigenen karriereanstieg keine besseren schlitten kommen. Das denk ich wird bei nfsshift anders sein, weiß ich aber nicht. Bei den Ralleywagen hab ich das gefühl, es gibt nur A oder B, besseres fahrverhalten oder bessere beschleunigung. Vllt hab ich aber auch einfach keine ahnung von ralley


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (18. Januar 2010)

Hm...wird schwer sich zu entscheiden, bisher knapp 50 / 50.
DIRT 2 reizt mich wegen dem Rally-Setting, NFS: Shift aufgrund der schönen Kurse etc.
Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher welches eher mit dem G25 harmonieren würde. Wie´s aussieht aber Shift.


----------



## feivel (18. Januar 2010)

sind beide gut, aber aufgrund des Preises momentan bei Steam Dirt 2


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

Ich würde mir die Demo von jedem Spiel ziehen und mal anzocken...


----------



## Freeak (18. Januar 2010)

[X] DiRT 2 ganz Klar  NFS Shift kannste vergessen, die Karren fahren sich selbst mit G25 (habe ich auch) wie panzer mit 2000 PS.  Sprich du gehst auf die Bremse und die Karre Fährt dennoch geradeaus weiter, das ist einfach nur Murks. DiRT 2 ist da schon um einiges besser, selbst mit Heftigsten Verbremsern hat man je nach Schwriegkeitsgrad noch immer die Chance auf´s Podium zu kommen.  Zumal auch das gegenlenken, die vielen Schaltvorgänge und das Präzise nutzen von Gas, Bremse sowie Kupplung dich definitiv mehr Fordern werden als Shift.Und genauso wie in Shift regnet es belohnungen wenn due Durchs gelände Braus, und auch Totalschäden werden mit Lustigen Kommentaren versehen, und auch nicht zu Verachten ist die Rückspulfunktion um zu heftige Patzer auszugleichen.  Also Klare Empfehlung: DiRT 2 Kaufen


----------



## push@max (18. Januar 2010)

Ein Punkt, der auch noch für DIRT2 spricht, ist der Style vom Spiel.

Die Menüs sind unterlegt mit richtig guter Musik, man reist durch die ganze Welt...irgendwie hat das was.

Die Fahrzeuge sind vielfältig und die Umgebung wechselt ständig.


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Januar 2010)

IMHO hängt das alles auch ein bischen davon ab, was für Rennserien einem eher gefallen. Ansonsten die Demos runterladen.


----------



## Birdy84 (18. Januar 2010)

Freeak schrieb:


> [X]Zumal auch das gegenlenken, die vielen Schaltvorgänge und das Präzise nutzen von Gas, Bremse sowie Kupplung dich definitiv mehr Fordern werden als Shift.


Es gibt eine manuelle Kupplung bei Dirt 2? Wo?

@Topic: Wenn du Grid nicht mochtest, wird dir Dirt 2 wohl auch nicht gefallen. Denn es ist ein Grid, nur als Offroad-Variante. Das Fahrverhalten ist nämlich sehr ähnlich. Von der Technik her ist Dirt 2 allerdings klar besser und fehlerfreier als Shift.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (1. März 2010)

Dirt 2. NFS wird langsam langweilig, obwohl sie sich mühe geben, es zu verändern. Aber komischerweise habe ich immer noch das "NFS-Feeling".


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (1. März 2010)

Ich finde Dirt2 ist eher was für's Lenkrad. NFS macht auch mit Gamepad/Tastatur spaß.


----------



## Sesfontain (2. März 2010)

Ich finde gerade erst mit Wheel macht Shift richtig Spaß
Ich fahr konstanter und bekomm auch mehr vom Auto mit..
Gamepad ist eher was fr die älteren NFS und Arcade Titel


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. März 2010)

Wie man sieht scheinen die Meinungen hier wohl weit auseinander zu gehen, gerade in Bezug aus Lenkräder.


----------



## Freeak (11. März 2010)

Was hast du dir nun eigentlich gekauft? DiRT2 oder Shift?

Ich für meinen Teil habe mittlerweile beide Titel und muss sagen das Shift mit dem Aktuellen Patch (1.02) nicht mehr so Grottig zu Steuern ist wie in der Ursprungsfassung, dennoch ist das Fahrverhalten gerade im vergleich mit Richtigen Simulationen wie R-Factor geradezu lächerlich, weswegen NFS lieber weiterhin im Arcade-Bereich bleiben sollte.

Dennoch ist Shift um einiges Besser, dennoch solle der Entwickler noch an der Optimierung Schrauben, gerade das Laden der Autos im Menü dauert noch immer viel zu lange. Das es Durchaus besser geht zeigt DiRT2 oder GRiD. Auch das Driften ist noch viel zu Schwer, ohne Ordentliches Auto kann man da nix reißen, die in meinen Augen bisher besten Cars dafür: Nissan Silvia (S15) und der BMW M3 GTR (E46).


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (11. März 2010)

Bis jetzt weder noch. Zum einen fehlte mir bisher die Zeit, welche aber ende des Monats in form von knapp 3 Wochen Urlaub kommen wird. Zum anderen bin ich wenn ich schon hinterm Lenkrad saß mal schnell eine Runde Insel gefahren, sprich Test Drive Unlimited.
Momentan drängt es mich eher zu Shift, denn auch die Optik trägt ihren Teil dazu bei. Und den komischen Grafiklook aus DIRT 2 mochte ich schon in GRID nicht. Mit ein Grund warum es nicht lange bei mir war


----------



## Freeak (12. März 2010)

Also gerade wenn es ums Schadensmodell geht, würde ich dir doch eher zu DiRT 2 Raten, es ist einfach um Längen besser.

In Shift habe ich es noch nie Hinbekommen Trotz derber Crashes die Karre so zu zerlegen wie in GRiD oder DiRT 1 oder 2. Zumal ich die Grafik von Shift als Durchaus "Detailarm" bezeichnen kann, klar die Autos machen nen Hervorragenden eindruck, aber die Streckenumgebung wirkt dennoch irgendwie Leer und Trostlos, da macht Codemasters EINDEUTIG mehr richtig als wie EA.


----------



## AchtBit (1. Juli 2010)

[X] Beide

Das eine ist halt mehr street race und das andere mehr offroad. 

Müsste ich mich entscheiden, dann würd ich schweren Herzens Shift nehmen. Es hat leichte Vorteile bezüglich des Gameplays. Ich würde das höchstens als marginal einstufen.

Zum Glück hab ich beide


----------



## Own3r (1. Juli 2010)

Ich würde auch beide nehmen, da ich beide besitzte und mit denen zufrieden bin.

Edit: Wieso gräbt man einen so alten Thread aus, wobei auch noch die Umfrage geschlossen ist


----------



## chelios4 (8. Juli 2010)

es gibt doch zu beiden games Demos. Lad einfach beide runter und pronier die beiden games aus


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit: Wieso gräbt man einen so alten Thread aus, wobei auch noch die Umfrage geschlossen ist


 
Weil ich beide Spiele bis heute noch immer nicht gezockt habe. Keine Zeit...


----------



## Wincenty (10. Juli 2010)

Auf Shift kann man getrost verzichten aber nicht Dirt2


----------



## mixxed_up (18. Juli 2010)

[x] DiRT 2

Ich hatte auch Need for Speed: Shift, jedoch fand ich das Kagge und deshalb hab ichs verschenkt. 

DiRT 2 finde ich viel besser.


----------



## 1337pwn (19. Juli 2010)

[x] DiRT 2

ROX


----------



## dome793 (19. Juli 2010)

DiRT 2 ist auf jeden fall besser als NFS Shift 

Habe beiden gespielt, und Shift war mir viel zu langweilig


----------



## Roxa-Core (21. Juli 2010)

beides schrott. shift aber noch deutlich schlechter wegen der scheiss steuerung.


----------



## basic123 (21. Juli 2010)

[x] DiRT 2


> shift aber noch deutlich schlechter wegen der scheiss steuerung.


So oder so ähnlich. Allgemein sind mir aber beide Spiele zu Arcadelastig. Am 2. November kommt Gran Turismo 5 raus, und dann schauen fast alle Konkurrenten alt aus.


----------



## david430 (21. Juli 2010)

ja sie sind arcade lastig, aber sie machen spaß, wobei dirt 2 spaßiger ist. ich ging unlängst in den müller, um mir shift zu kaufen, aber dann fiel mir auf, dass die special edition von dirt 2 den gleichen preis hatte. da ich shift schon mal gespielt hab, hab ich mich für dirt entschieden und es war ne gute wahl. es macht einfach riesig spaß auf meinem thrustmaster ferrari f430. klar hätte ich gerne ma ne simu  a là forza oder gran turismo, aber da wartet man ja am pc vergebens. dann muss man sich eben mit arcade abfinden, und man überlebts auch


----------



## Wincenty (21. Juli 2010)

aber bei gran turismo und co kann man aber soweit ich weiß nicht so schön durch matsch scherbeln

die spiele sind zwar bei vielen fahrzeugen arcadelastig (meistens diese Superkarren à la BMW, AUDI und den anderen billigen Supercars) aber wenn ich so an TMUF denke  aua dann ist das doch schon übertrieben: ARCADE-Game zu sagen

aber nix macht mehr spaß als selber über dem Feldweg im WINTER zu segeln (max 60km/h) und dann mal knapp am graben vorbeischlittern oder eben halt reinFAIL besonders wegen der 180° Eyefinity Widescreensicht mit realistischer Bewegungsunschärfe, Kantenglättung, Texturen,...


----------



## basic123 (21. Juli 2010)

> aber bei gran turismo und co kann man aber soweit ich weiß nicht so schön durch matsch scherbeln


Falsch! GT5 hat die offizielle WRC-Lizenz. YouTube - Gran Turismo 5 gameplay Rally stage Toscana


> aber nix macht mehr spaß als selber über dem Feldweg im WINTER zu segeln (max 60km/h) und dann mal knapp am graben vorbeischlittern oder eben halt rein


Richtig! Ich bin letzten Winter ziemlich oft bei uns durch die Feldwege geschliddert. Kein Spiel macht so viel Spaß wie selber unter schwierigen Bedingungen zu fahren.


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

Mir persönlich gefällt Dirt 2 besser, die Effekte sind aber irgendwie übertrieben und nerven mit der Zeit.


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juli 2010)

Welche Effekte?


----------



## CptSam (22. Juli 2010)

Ich würde Shift nehmen gibts bei Amazon auch schon für 10€ und ich finde zu dem Preis macht man nichts Falsch. Ich bin Shift selber grad am zocken und es macht richtig Spass, Dirt hatte ich auch schon - ist aber halt Rally und naja beides nicht schlecht aber eher Shift


----------



## Wincenty (22. Juli 2010)

basic123 schrieb:


> Falsch! GT5 hat die offizielle WRC-Lizenz. YouTube - Gran Turismo 5 gameplay Rally stage Toscana
> Richtig! Ich bin letzten Winter ziemlich oft bei uns durch die Feldwege geschliddert. Kein Spiel macht so viel Spaß wie selber unter schwierigen Bedingungen zu fahren.



Als Rallye würde ich das nicht ganz einstufen aber dass liegt eher daran das GT bis dato immer eher Straßenrennen war

Off-Topic:

Hast du schon versucht eine 180° Wende zu machen auf schnee wobei jedoch die straße nur ein fahrzeug breit ist? das ist heavy habe 110° geschafft und der rest kamm nicht weil die räder bis zum grass durchgerutscht sind und dort hängen geblieben


----------



## basic123 (22. Juli 2010)

Ne, hab ich (noch) nicht ausprobiert. Außerdem wäre mir das Auto zu schade zum vesenken im Straßengraben. Bin nie zu viel Risiko eingegangen.


----------



## alm0st (9. August 2010)

Also ich würde am liebsten Grid mit der aufgeborten Ego Engine aus Dirt 2 zocken...


----------

